

Slicehost - Redesigns and office pics - mh77
http://www.slicehost.com/articles/2008/6/20/site-redesigns-and-office-photos

======
tortilla
Love the office pics.

Been hosting with them for over a year, no problems and great documentation.

~~~
icey
Yeah, I opened an account with them a few months ago based on some
recommendations here, and I've been VERY impressed with their service.

